# Got to love a bit of peanut butter



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

Great on sandwiches, great on crappy 106 bumpers! :thumb:

The £150 pug 106 got its first application yesterday. Probably try another one at the weekend. A £1 pot of tesco smooth has gone a long way!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I remember back in the day Linseed oil was recommended.....I even used it on my old car and it was awful ! lol Thank god there are good, worthy products for plastic trim now


----------



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

Prism Detailing said:


> I remember back in the day Linseed oil was recommended.....I even used it on my old car and it was awful ! lol Thank god there are good, worthy products for plastic trim now


True - but when a good pot of bumper restorer probably costs around a tenth of what I paid for the whole car - peanut butter it is :lol:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Ha ha like it, but only on toast


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Used cooking oil is good to but its smells f?!king terrible
Baby oil is ok at a push 

NO ITS OK I RE READ IT sod it i'll leave it


----------



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

AllenF said:


> Used cooking oil is good to but its smells f?!king terrible
> Baby oil is ok at a push
> 
> NO ITS OK I RE READ IT sod it i'll leave it


Is it? I have some claggy dredges of used cooking oil in a shed, and never thought I'd be able to use it like this?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Its also good on the plastic arches and wicked as an underbody sealer ( waxoil lines)


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Will strawberry jam work on exterior trim?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Ermmmmmmm dunno try it so long as its CC red i dont see why not. Watch the sticky paint if you mop it though!!!!
People may laugh but when you look at what an exterior dressing is then its basically an oil based product


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

devonutopia said:


> Great on sandwiches


Don't use the whole jar...try some in a toastie, with mature cheddar :thumb: Nom, nom, nom...


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmmmm interesting, how does the application go? Smear on and buff off?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

danwel said:


> Hmmmm interesting, how does the application go? Smear on and buff off?


Smear on, lick it off...


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

neilos said:


> Smear on, lick it off...


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

devonutopia said:


> Great on sandwiches, great on crappy 106 bumpers! :thumb:
> 
> The £150 pug 106 got its first application yesterday. Probably try another one at the weekend. A £1 pot of tesco smooth has gone a long way!


 £150?, anymore pics of the car?


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

i am really tempted to try this before i buy Gtechniq - C4, although i can just imagine the looks i would get from my neighbours, application must be difficult...


----------



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

neilos said:


> £150?, anymore pics of the car?


Tidy - tax to end of May, going for MOT in a couple of weeks [fingers crossed] - There are some marks, and the odd dint here and there, but for the money I couldn't complain. 1.5 diesel too so 70mpg.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

^^ nice find...


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

NornIron said:


> Don't use the whole jar...try some in a toastie, with mature cheddar :thumb: Nom, nom, nom...


Do you know what, i eat cheese and peanut butter sandwiches and people around me say that its disgusting, i think there are quite nice :thumb:


----------



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

Cheese and marmite too - if you like marmite of course. Savoury overload.


----------



## will930 (Apr 15, 2012)

i used manky old used engine oil on a big bumper mk2 golf lasted the entire time i had the car (2 months)


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

i use 'cif' cream or what used to be called 'jif' with the wifes' make-up pads to get rid of polish on bumpers



till she finds 1/2 the box is gone


----------



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

I used an old sock  Stuck hand in the end, and like applying by hand without getting too greased up.

Hoping to give the pug a quick mopping on sunday. Just a going over with the rotary and SRP.


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

looks tastey hahaha


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Mmmm 
SRP
Sainsburys Rasberry Preserve

Will that be with the red pad sir


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I swear by peanut butter for trims, and so do the bee's in the summer 
I did my Abarth in July and no marks have come back.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thought this was a myth but works a treat


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Wonder what the liability is if you run someone over and they have a nut allergy :lol: 

You got bored of punching in the code everytime you want to start it yet? bet it would cure 75% of drink drivers :speechles


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Prism Detailing Thank god there are good said:


> ....Agreed..But compared to the price of Trim Gel it's peanuts....
> :tumbleweed:...I'll get my coat


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

haha you paid peanuts for it..so its a good solution

QUOTE; Wonder what the liability is if you run someone over and they have a nut allergy

Technically they are not nuts they are Legumes.


----------



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

Well, all a waste now as I am getting a replacement back bumper this weekend.... Still, can slap some more nut butter  on that too (that sounds so wrong...)

Current bumper has some quite bad damage on the offside corner.


----------



## keithyboy (May 21, 2011)

Gound nut oil has much the same effect and I've had good results with boiled linseed oil, especially on very faded grey plastic. The disadvantage of linseed oil is that it needs time to dry or **** sticks to it and if it rains before it dries, it leaves a bit of a mess.


----------

